# My favorite box...



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Was bored late at night so I took the cello and wrapping in the box off, so I can get some nice airflow in the box at the top of my wineador. Maybe they'll get some age on them. I don't plan on smoking them except for special occasions.



Hope you guys enjoy!

Krishna


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

There are plenty of special occasions, Krishna;

Payday...Anejo time!

No traffic...Anejo time!

Not cold outside...Anejo time!

Dog didn't pee in the house...Anejo time!

The mail arrived...Anejo time!

If I had a box of those at home, I would find special occasions every day!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Animal said:


> If I had a box of those at home, I would find special occasions every day!


I've got to agree with Chad here haha! I would smoke one once a month or something like that, maybe one every two weeks. They will still last awhile and you won't be disappointed every time you smoke one!

Awesome picture and be sure to check out under the cedar on occasions. It seems that cedar has a way of causing mold sometimes!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Animal said:


> There are plenty of special occasions, Krishna;
> 
> Payday...Anejo time!
> 
> ...


If there was a way of making a single post a sticky, this would be it! lol.

I absolutely love Anejo's. But I have to agree. While they're still making them, you'll be hard pressed to find me holding on to any of them. Maybe I have weak willpower, but maybe they're just that good! lol. Either way, that's a damn fine box of stogies you've got there!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

If you cant think of a special occasion, send some to me. Cause just getting up in the morning would be special enough for me to smoke one. LOL. You have a nice box. lol. ha ha. Just kidding. Seriously love the cigars.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

The problem arises when my box of BHK 52s arrives. Then I won't know which one to smoke for what :rofl:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Whoa...I think I just got a little chub there from seeing that picture. I'm with Chad, anytime is Special Occasion time.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> The problem arises when my box of BHK 52s arrives. Then I won't know which one to smoke for what :rofl:


Since smoking a BHK is a special occasion itself....Anejo time!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have ONE Anejo sitting in my humi at home....never had one, but am thinking that it will get smoked very soon...got some great weather coming up this next week!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice box brutha ! Enjoy them !


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

looks great, be careful about creating special occasions...those sticks will evaporate :evil:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

That looks real tasty


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one of those sitting and trying to make up my mind... wanted it to get some age on it but I am not sure it is going to make it.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am quite sure that Anejotime translates to Anytime in my cigar dictionary.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

:banana: Yeah Anejos.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

They just look perfect!


----------

